# Escapes! to the shores Orange Beach AL



## jkatie (Apr 30, 2011)

Any information on this resort/area would be appreciated.  Planning a visit in late March 2012. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are the TUG Ratings and Reviews for this property.

For future reference, you can find the Ratings and Reviews section by clicking on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 30, 2011)

We were in Orange Beach in late March of this year, and happened to stay in a condo that was only 2 buildings west of this Escapes.  So, we wandered over and walked in via the beach entrance.  

It isn't a large resort complex, but the pools(indoor and outdoor) are nice.  There is an area adjacent the outside pool that has gas grills and tables for guest use.  There is a fitness center, sauna, and steamroom inside at ground level, in the same area as the indoor pool.

We did not tour any of the condos, but the building itself appears new and looked very inviting.  And of course, the sugar, white sand beach is beautiful as ever.


----------



## tombo (May 1, 2011)

Escapes to the Shores is brand new and VERY NICE. Most of the units in this resort are full ownership units which sell for $750,000 to well over 1 million. A limited number of units are timeshares. This resort is brand new and lessthan 3 years old. It is the nicest resort on the panhandle IMO. 
http://www.escapes-theshores.com/

I own at Escapes to the Gulf Orange Beach (a cousin resort located a couple 100 yards away) which is the second nicest resort on the entire panhandle IMO, and I own 10 different weeks at 6 different resorts on the Florida/Alabama panhandle. You did good getting that exchange.


----------



## jkatie (May 9, 2011)

Thank you very much. What a help you are!  Happy travels.  Jan


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 29, 2011)

*I just bought a 2BR summer week at Escapes to the Gulf Orange Beach*



tombo said:


> Escapes to the Shores is brand new and VERY NICE. Most of the units in this resort are full ownership units which sell for $750,000 to well over 1 million. A limited number of units are timeshares. This resort is brand new and lessthan 3 years old. It is the nicest resort on the panhandle IMO.
> http://www.escapes-theshores.com/
> 
> I own at Escapes to the Gulf Orange Beach (a cousin resort located a couple 100 yards away) which is the second nicest resort on the entire panhandle IMO, and I own 10 different weeks at 6 different resorts on the Florida/Alabama panhandle. You did good getting that exchange.



You encouraged me two years ago to make my first visit to the Panhandle, staying at the Landmark.  That was a great vacation and I loved those sugar white beaches.

I purchased this resort and have just now done a search on TUG using the keyword "orange".  I am thrilled that I now own at "the second nicest resort on the entire panhandle" based on your opinion.    I had read many good things about this area and resort.  Thanks for confirming things for me. I value your opinion on the Panhandle area.


----------



## tombo (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your purchase. I am downsizing because I own way too many timeshares (over 20 weeks), but if I ever get down to where I only own one that one will probably be my week at Escapes to the Gulf at Orange Beach. My other Escapes to Tropical Breeze in Panama City would be equal IMO if it was a 2 bed unit, but alas it is only a one bed unit. I also love the Landmark in PC but it is an older resort. Shoreline Towers in Gulf Shores but it also is an older unit. You have purchased a place that I doubt you would ever exchange. Feel free to ask any questions about the resort or area.

Tom


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Thanks, Tombo!*



tombo said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. I am downsizing because I own way too many timeshares (over 20 weeks), but if I ever get down to where I only own one that one will probably be my week at Escapes to the Gulf at Orange Beach. My other Escapes to Tropical Breeze in Panama City would be equal IMO if it was a 2 bed unit, but alas it is only a one bed unit. I also love the Landmark in PC but it is an older resort. Shoreline Towers in Gulf Shores but it also is an older unit. You have purchased a place that I doubt you would ever exchange. Feel free to ask any questions about the resort or area.
> 
> Tom



I am really excited about this ownership.  I exchanged into Landmark year before last (thanks to your recommendation) and had a very enjoyable stay there.  The beaches were beautiful.  I owned a 1BR at Escapes! Tropical Breeze for a year but resold it prior to staying there, but toured a unit while staying at Landmark.  It was a nice resort.

I've been looking for exchanges into Destin, but it has been hard to find anything in a 2BR+ that is on the beach.  I value your opinions because you have travelled to these areas many times, as well as have ownerships at resorts in the Panhandle area.  How does Orange Beach compare to Destin?  We loved the beaches and our stay at Landmark; however, off the beach we found few things to bring us back to the area.  I could spend a week on the beach or sitting on the balcony there, but my husband was looking for a bit more.  I'm not sure what "more" is for him.  He's not a beach person like I am, but I think he was looking for something that was just a bit more upscale than mini golf and cheap touristy shops.  Thanks for any input.  We're both looking forward to staying at our new ownership next August.


----------



## tombo (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't help you with what else there is to do for your husband because I don't know what he is looking for. All areas (PCB, Destin< Orange Beach, Gulf Shores) have great restaurants and great golf. Everything in Destin is a little more high brow and much more expensive than the same thing at PCB or Orange Beach (lodging, shops, meals, golf, etc). If he wants to pay top dollar for everything make a day trip to Destin and get ready to dign deep in the old walllet. a $100 per couple meal sans drinks can easilly be found in Destin but not in the other locations. To me a meal can only be so good, but to each his own.

PCB has several ocean front resorts which I why I exchange for PCB so often. I drive an hour and a half past Orange Beach to get to PCB because there is zero availability in Orange Beach for exchanges. The only Oceanfront timeshare resort in Destin is the Destin Holiday Beach resort. The only 2 oceanfron in Orange beach are the 2 Escapes. The only oceanfron In Gulf Shores is Shoreline Towers and one smaller resort that is very old and has no views or pool. This is a  great area but there are few timeshares. 

One Bed room Condos in Orange Beach in the summer rent for $1500 a week and up. A 2 bed whole ownership at the Escapes (only a few units at the resort are timeshares) where you purchased rent in the summer for over $2000 per week through a local rental agency ( I can never get that but they do). Exchanging for a timeshare in this area in the summer is next to impossible. I have never deposited a single week in Orange Beach or Gulf shores with an exchange company. If I don't use it I can rent it for profit other than the oil spill summer. You purchased a rare week.

All of these destinations have shopping. They all have the sugar white soft sand beaches which is the main draw to the area for me. If you tell me what he feels is missing I will see if it is available. To me sitting on a panhandle  beach or balcony overlooking the ocean is all I need for a week.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 17, 2011)

*He's just not a beach person, though he does enjoy it while indulging me*



tombo said:


> I can't help you with what else there is to do for your husband because I don't know what he is looking for. All areas (PCB, Destin< Orange Beach, Gulf Shores) have great restaurants and great golf. Everything in Destin is a little more high brow and much more expensive than the same thing at PCB or Orange Beach (lodging, shops, meals, golf, etc). If he wants to pay top dollar for everything make a day trip to Destin and get ready to dign deep in the old walllet. a $100 per couple meal sans drinks can easilly be found in Destin but not in the other locations. To me a meal can only be so good, but to each his own.
> 
> PCB has several ocean front resorts which I why I exchange for PCB so often. I drive an hour and a half past Orange Beach to get to PCB because there is zero availability in Orange Beach for exchanges. The only Oceanfront timeshare resort in Destin is the Destin Holiday Beach resort. The only 2 oceanfron in Orange beach are the 2 Escapes. The only oceanfron In Gulf Shores is Shoreline Towers and one smaller resort that is very old and has no views or pool. This is a  great area but there are few timeshares.
> 
> ...



He's not looking to drop big bucks on high priced restaurants either.  He's happy if I'm happy and we're spending relaxing times together away from the day-to-day responsibilities of life.   I know he's going to love the Orange Beach timeshare.  

You're right about trying to exchange into the Panhandle area during peak times.  I got an awesome deal on this timeshare and can't wait to sit on that gorgeous beach with my favorite person in the whole wide world.

Thank you, Tom, for your input.  I value it because "sitting on a panhandle  beach or balcony overlooking the ocean is all I need for a week."


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

We are considering a trip to the Alabama coast in spring 2013. Probably in May. How is the weather this time of year? I would expect demand is fairly low in early May?

Anyone have any experience trading a 1BR or Studio Marriott gold week in to either of the two Escapes resorts? Which one is the easier trade?


----------



## tombo (Jan 31, 2012)

May is great weather. Highs in the 80's, lows in the 60's and 70's. Never any hurricane worries this time of year. The only problem with May is that the ocean temps can still be cool.

Both Escapes resorts are great, and both are hard to get during warm weather months. If you can get either one of the Orange Beach resorts for May you will be very happy.


----------

